

Patch for Oil Spill is being deployed. No Time for Staging. - jaekwon
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gIXWYBTpLtSayJtg41LKXpxSxVPAD9FHSPT80

======
jaekwon
Could we fire off a bomb to rattle the ground where the hole is? Depending on
the ground texture this might seal it.

Hey guys, this is a pretty big deal. If you guys come up with ideas to model /
visualize the situation, and propose solutions, I'll contact the EPA and get
the ideas out.

